# Wie wurde Processe gestartet?



## xrax (20. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe "mysteriöse" Processstarts auf einem Debian-System.

Ich starte meine Java-Programme immer mittels cronjob.

Ich trage also zB: 
*/10 * * * *  java -classpath /usr/lib/jdk/jre....... package.MyMain 
in die Crontab ein und dann läuft das auch wie gewünscht.

Ich prüfe mittels 
ps -ef|grep MyMain
obs läuft und stelle fest das das programm nicht nur alle 10 minuten , sondern auch zwischendurch mit meinem user gestartet wurde.

Ich nehme also den Eintrag aus der Crontab raus, warte und schaue dann wieder mit
ps -ef|grep MyMain

Als ergbeniss sehe ich zB:
myName      22422 22421 56 09:19 ?        00:00:35 java -classpath /usr/lib/jdk/jre....... package.MyMain  

Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie dies sein kann. Ich mache das sicher nicht. Wie kann ich denn herausfinden wer / wie von wo package.MyMain gestartet wird?

Besten Dank
xrax


----------



## deepthroat (20. April 2012)

Hi.

Du könntest z.B. mit htop den Prozessbaum anzeigen lassen. Oder pstree verwenden.

Oder du schaust einfach in /proc/PID/status nach der PPID und dann in /proc/PPID/cmdline.

So kannst du den Elternprozess herausfinden.

Gruß


----------

